# Poop streaks all over the floor



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

OK, maybe not ALL over the floor, but I do find them quite often.

After coming on here about a year ago to get help, we switched Dusty over to Wellness grain free canned food. I recently started mixing in a tiny bit of Acana Wild Prairie in hopes of firming things up thinking maybe his poop was too soft and that's why he was butt scooching on the floor?

I tried adding in digestive enzymes but he REFUSES to eat his food when I do!

He has been vet checked and is parasite free. He has been an inside cat since we moved to our new house in Aug 2013.

What else can I do to firm things up? Any suggestions?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls have only done this if they have a piece of poop stuck on their butt hair. Nothing to do with diet or anything else. Maybe time for a potty patch?


----------



## Greta_Girl (Mar 5, 2015)

Is he slightly overweight? I know of a few cats that do that because they can't reach to clean. 

I sometimes find little pieces of poo, because it got stuck to her hair and she didn't know. Maybe that could be the problem?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you ever get that PCR panel done? For TF, specifically? 

If her bottom looks raw, I'd try giving her some slippery elm bark syrup mixed in some water in a syringe if she doesn't eat it mixed in with her wet food, to help soothe her GI tract. 

Slippery Elm | Little Big Cat

Also, if your kitty is sensitive to fish, note that Acana's kibble does include it:
Boneless yellow perch

Not sure if giving any kibbles to any cat having prolonged loose stools is a good idea, though. They actually need more hydration, IMO.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

sasasola, my kitty has done that for years - lovely brown swirls, streaks, etc. But she has never had soft stool - in fact, just the opposite. marie and greta girl said their kitties do this when they have a bit of poo stuck on their butt; mine does it when she has a bit of stuck poo...Constipation seems to leave her backside a little untidy. 

She also just never cleans herself. Why bother, when you can rugs as toilet paper. Is Dusty normally a good groomer? 

In addition to the SEB syrup TabbCatt recommended, if his butt looks ouchy from scooting, you can dab a little Vaseline there.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a butt dragger too. It is disgusting, lol, it really is. I don't think it is canned food that is making him have soft poop, it's probably something in the food that is causing it to be soft. I would try one protein and stick with it for several weeks to see how he does. You may be able to find that he does better on one particular protein. When one of my cats was younger, if I fed him anything but chicken or turkey, and I stuck to one particular brand, and he did very well on that, no more runny poops. Until he was about 8-12 months old, his digestive system was very touchy and if I gave him anything different, he would have soft, gross poop, but if I stuck to one, he didn't have a problem. Not sure if this would solve the problem for you, but it is what I would try if my cat were having this problem. This cat now has perfect poop, and he still drags his butt on the floor, not every time, but he does it often.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> Did you ever get that PCR panel done?


I feel idiotic because I have no idea what a PCR panel is or what TF means? Ok, I just googled. lol The vet tested his stool for parasites. I don't know exactly what test he ran, but they gave Dusty the all clear.

His bottom looks fine. No redness or irritation.

I'm sure that the Acana isn't the issue at all. I just started adding that in thinking it might help. He is fed Wellness canned food (turkey or chicken only) 95% and Acana Wild Prairie 5%. We switched him to wet food over a year ago because he was suffering from constipation. Took a while to get a food he did well on, and yes he did have softer stool during the transition, but it wasn't prolonged by any means.

I assumed that the poop was too soft and that's why he was dragging his butt trying to get it off, but maybe it is just little cling-ons! 




spirite said:


> sasasola, my kitty has done that for years


So you're telling me this might be a habit now? Argh! Dusty is normally a pretty good groomer. He's not overweight at all. He's always been a small cat - only about 8.5-9 lbs. so it's not like he's too fat to reach his rear end! lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Alas, maybe...

If it is because soft stool is leaving little bits of poo, plain canned pumpkin could help if he'll accept that.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't tried pumpkin yet... I'll have to see if he'll take that. Thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My first thought was worms. If he was vet checked and you are sure it's not worms then I have no clue why a cat would suddenly start doing this.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Did this start happening when you started Wellness, or before? I ask because my kitty Ellie did NOT do well on Wellness (or Acana)... both gave her really soft, stinky poos that just wouldn't go away. She's a longhaired cat so poo would get stuck in her fur and it just wasn't pretty... I would find poo smeared in places and would almost throw up lol. I tried other brands and she did much better... Merrick was the one she did best on, but I feed a wide variety of foods. I tried adding Wellness back in and same thing, she is just sensitive to their food for some reason.

I agree with Howsefrau, soft poos has nothing to do with canned... if anything, when I switched my girls off of dry food their poos got better. Soft poos are usually due to an issue with the particular food, or a health issue.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

My cat started scooting when her anal glands were impacted. The vet had to express them manually. Something else to rule out maybe?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha does this occasionally...and it's not cool, lol. Her issue is pretty simple though... SHE.EATS.MY.HAIR. I have pretty long hair, and she loves to groom my head while I sleep. She occasionally ingests it, and when she poops...well...poop dragging. Sometimes I think she loves me a little TOO much. :lol:


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

I was thinking about this too! Our dog eats our hair all the time. I've caught him red handed. Dusty likes to chew on wires and string so we keep those away from him. He may very well be eating our hair as well! My 2 daughters and I have long hair so there's always hair on the floor somewhere! grrrr...

As for the food itself, I don't know if that's the issue... he was on Iams dry food for the first 7 years of his life and never had an issue. Well, he did have issues with constipation and straining to poop. That's why we switched to wet food. His poop hasn't really been FIRM since the switch. It is part formed and part soft - sometimes more firm than others. Maybe it is something in the Wellness that doesn't agree with him... however, I don't think it's bad enough to start experimenting with food again. Took me a while to find one he did relatively well on and would eat!


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my 16/17 year old cat is having digestive problems, and that is why he is having the same poop problem others are having. He can no longer eat dry food at all (blood in poop if he does) and even with moist food, his poops are too soft. He has lost tons of weight over the years, and is now practically skellitall. 

We tried supermarket food marketed as easy to digest. Don't remember what brand it was. I'm going to go to the pet food store and look at other options, any suggestions (along these or any other lines).

As I said in another thread, I'm pretty sure he has hypothyroidism as well as other age-related issues, but can't afford the $500 for a full blood test, vet visit(s) & medications. Vet stuff is very expensive where we live, and just can't afford it for a cat that probably has months and not years, but at the same time, we would like to make things easier for him and would certainly pay extra for easy to digest food.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

On the practical side if he's skelletal and unable to digest food and you can't/won't spend the money for a blood test then the humane thing would be to beg/borrow the money to have him put down. 

To keep him alive when you have no intention of offering medical care is cruel and borderline abuse (most certainly neglect) in my book. He's dying slowly and losing his dignity to do it.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Oh? So you would put down a cat that is (1) not in pain; (2) still able to jump and even occasionally run around with the younger cat. No, you clearly wouldn't. My cat has lost tons of weight, and has digestive issues, but has no chronic/immediate condition, and still enjoys being a cat. Certainly, I believe that could change at any time; hard to believe he is still his old self with all the weight he has lost (a staggering amount, really), but he is. 

Not everyone can find $500 for a 16 or 17 year old cat, when the money probably isn't going to make any difference anyway. That doesnt mean we don't love it or support it. As long as its enjoying its life, we would never consider putting it down. I'd like to see if there is a food that can help with his digestive issues, thats why I came here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then was calling the cat "practically skellitall" an exaggeration? Because that sounds pretty close to the end to most people.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Either that cat is close to death "months not years" "skeletal(I went ahead and fixed the spelling on that for you)" or it's doing just fine as you claimed in your most recent post. It can't be both.

To say it "has no chronic/immediate condition" is just ridiculous. If it's skeletal and has constant digestive issues then there *IS* a chronic immediate condition and if you actually provided vet care you might learn what it is and make this cat feel better or at the very least know how to make it comfortable in it's last days..because despite what you seem to think slowly starving to death isn't a bag of rainbows and unicorn farts. 

As for it being in pain, you don't know that. Cat's are notorious for hiding discomfort, it's part of their makeup. 

You took on a responsibility to care for this animal, if you can't afford to then find a rescue who will give it the medical care it needs and deserves. Get rid of cable, get rid of your cell phone, take out a loan, open a care credit card, walk places instead of driving, sell something, ask friends or family for help, have a yard sale... but live up to your responsibilities.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Sometimes my cat will eat grass then poo it out and it will be hanging from his bum then he wipes on the floor to get rid of the grass


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Then was calling the cat "practically skellitall" an exaggeration? Because that sounds pretty close to the end to most people.


I don't think it was an exaggeration. He was probably and 8 or 9 pound cat at one point. And it wouldn't surprise me if he is 5 pounds now, or less. It sounds pretty close to the end for me too. However, at this moment, he seems to still enjoy being a cat. He'll sometimes play with the younger cat. He'll jump up on the back of a chair to get petted. All the things he has done for years. Do I expect it to last? No, sadly I do not, and that is one reason I won't bust the budget for something I don't think would help, but I don't remotely think it would be right to put him down. 

Its plain that I won't get any food suggestions so I'll just move along. The local pet store was unhelpful, but maybe I'll find something on the net. Best.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I just find it really sad that a cat that has presumably given you joy for 16 or 17 years isn't worth any end of life care. 

More than likely there is no food in the world that could fix your cat's issues, especially when not knowing what the issues actually are.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

People here aren't judgmental and mean... we are just all huge cat lovers and know what good vet care can do for a cat, and what lack of vet care can also do. Just because your cat is 16 or 17 years old does NOT mean it's the end of his life. It sounds like he has health issues - not diet issues. In your first topic earlier, I didn't know he had as many symptoms as he does. A simple blood panel could show a simple illness (common in old age) that could be treated and prolong his life for years. There is no food that can treat health conditions... only a vet and medication can. Personally, even if I was broke (which I commonly am as a college student), I would find any way to pay for my cat's vet care because that's the commitment I signed up for when I adopted them. I have two credit cards set aside for emergencies in case I don't have the savings to do so.

I really hope for the best for your cat, and I hope you change your mind and decide to take him to the vet. It sounds like he still very much enjoys life, and a vet could find what's wrong with him (like I said earlier, potentially easily treated) and he could live years longer - and much healthier than he is now. There are so many conditions in senior cats that are treated by simple, affordable medications.

Hopefully my post doesn't come off as judgmental - it's not my intention. I just feel strongly about it due to personal experience. My mom felt similarly as you when my family cat was losing weight and ailing at 16 years old... she didn't want to spend the money (my mom's always about how much it will cost...) and assumed she was nearing the end of her life, so instead of taking her to the vet, she simply put her to sleep. I was 16-17 and too young to do anything about it at the time, but I've lived with regret about it since... I always wonder "what if?" or "what if it WAS something easily treatable?"


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There is a medical problem that needs to be diagnosed in order to know the solution, if there is one. The weight loss, blood in the stool, not being able to eat kibble and diarrhea point towards a digestive issue like Inflammatory Bowel Disease or Lymphoma, not hyperthyroid (hyper, not hypo). Of course it could be a combination of things. Mild IBD can often be helped with better/different food, but I think this has progressed to the point where medication is needed...possibly prednisolone. Lymphoma would also be helped by pred. 

It sounds like you've been feeding grocery store foods, switching to a high quality/grain free canned food might be worth a try. I would also choose a novel protein that you haven't fed before...rabbit, venison, quail, pork, brushtail etc. Wild Calling, Hound & Gatos and Mauri are all good choices. Go really, really slow with the food change...going from a low quality to high will be a shock. 

As for judgment...you are the one who has judged this cat's life to not be worth the money to diagnose and treat him. That upsets our members who believe that when we take on a pet we make a lifetime commitment to care for them. Withholding medical treatment because you don't think it will help, when you are clearly not even remotely qualified to make that determination, is neglect at best.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Ok, I get what you all our saying, and believe me, I would be really happy if it was something simple like IBD. I've spent big money on vet care in the past (surgery), and I just can't do it for no reason now for a cat this old. Years ago, I had a vet I trusted that actually advised me to put a cat down and not spend they money to prolong his life because it wouldn't be quality time, but I don't have anyone like that now. If I did, I would have taken Blackie to him already. Vets here will gladly sell any service they can whether it makes sense for the cat or not. 

A vet offered a free visit a while back, because Blackie hasn't been there in a while. I don't think its a trustworthy vet, and the upselling is bound to be unpleasant for me and the experience stressful for Blackie, but I decided to schedule the visit. 

I didnt mean to snap at anyone. I understand everyone's heart is in the right place. But you know, there isn't any space in any of the no kill shelters here. None, and there hasn't been for many years. I know because I found my second cat 4 years ago, and a neighbor found a cat more recently. So I just think its *very* wrong to suggest that a family isn't doing good by giving a cat a home, even if they can't necessarily automatically afford vet care for a 16/17 year old cat when the care may not make any difference. So, personally, I wouldn't suggest that someone expressing that attitude is heartless or treating a cat cruelly or immorally. But again, I understand everyone's heart is in the right place. 

Peace, and I'll let folks know what the vet says.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had the good fortune to have a vet who was honest with me about not doing further tests and treatments with Cinderella when it really wouldn't have given her any quality of life, it just would have prolonged it. I hope you find some answers one way or the other with your vet visit. I don't have any food suggestions, thankfully I've never had to deal with this (knocking wood).


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's very hard when you don't have a vet you can trust, and I know exactly what you are saying about some vets trying to push every service on you, even when they know you don't have the money for that, and I can't stand it either.

Blood work, even if you can only do minimal blood work, can eliminate many things and sometimes can tell the vet exactly what the problem is. Hopefully you can find a way to at least do that, so you now what you are dealing with. It could be something that can be treated with medication, like a thyroid problem. And yes, what others have said, cats can be in great pain and they don't show it, it's a survival instinct. I had a family member that had a sick cat that she let waste away, it was obvious that something was very, very wrong. She would not take her to the vet. She ultimately started throwing blood clots and her body was shutting down in front of her eyes, it was awful. The vet that put her to sleep said that she had probably been in kidney failure for a very long time. She still got around, ate, socialized, right until the end, but she had surely been in pain for a long time.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm glad you made an appointment. I think it's important to know what's going on and whether there is something easy that could be done. Please feel free to post the bloodwork results here (always ask for a copy). We have some very knowledgeable people here who may be able to guide you and help with decisions if needed. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Well, it went as anticipated. The vet was a nice young lady, but sure enough, put $450-650 on the invoice for a variety of services that she really couldnt (and didnt even really try) to defend. Stuff like de-worming medicine after stating that worms weren't likely at issue. And antibiotics "to help with the diarrhea," which my wife, an MD (for humans admittedly), found baffling. That is the problem with vet care where I live, its only "animal hospitals" that push services, and it makes it really hard to know what actually makes sense for a 16 1/2 year old cat when your budget isn't infinite. 

Anyway, I did get out of it that the vet believes that the thyroid is the most likely issue, and I was told the bloodwork is usually 24-48 hours, so ended up just getting the blood test. Kind of hoping its positive, since that would be treatable.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Art, 

I can understand being mistrustful of veterinarians. I've run into a lot more questionable vets in my lifetime than I have vets I felt I could actually trust. But that's something we can help you with here on this forum. If you provide us with detailed information about your cat's medical history, symptoms, treatments, medications, etc., we can offer our experienced opinions and suggestions about what does and doesn't make sense to us. We aren't vets, of course, but we do have a broad combined base of experience with a number of different feline medical conditions and concerns. We can advise you about which veterinary diagnostics and treatments you should be seeking, and which you should be questioning. You don't have to avoid taking your cat to the vet because you don't know which vet you can trust. Let us help you figure some of this out.

It's not at all uncommon for vets to suggest various "throw it at the wall and see what sticks" type treatments, esp. when a client refuses recommended diagnostics that might be able to confirm a diagnosis. What else can they do? If they can't run the diagnostics they need, all they can do is take a best guess approach to treatment. And just so you know, metronidazole is an antibiotic that is frequently prescribed for cats with digestive issues, with or without a firm diagnosis.

Laurie


----------

